# Arnica gel on a baby?



## cookiemom (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi great and wise Nature Mamas:

Has anyone used arnica gel on a baby under a year old? My little 8mo old is crawling and pulling up on everything and falling and bruising a lot.

I swear by Arnica gel for myself as I bruise easily, but wondered if there might be something in it that would be too strong for such a little one.

I was going to call the pediatrician and ask, but since it's more of a homeopathic remedy, I'm not sure they'd be able to answer, even though they are fairly integrative.

Also, is there an organic pure form of it on the market? I've been using Boiron's - Arnicare.

Thanks!


----------



## ksnow82 (Sep 21, 2008)

We had a great homeopathic pediatrician when my first son was little. She recommended we use arnica gel for bruises and after vaccinations from the get go. It's great stuff!


----------



## P.J. (May 18, 2010)

We use Traumeel, but haven't had occasion to use it on the baby yet...but I wouldn't hesitate to. You can get it at many health food stores, and maybe even at a regular drugstore.


----------



## sugarlumpkin (Dec 20, 2006)

I don't know if I used it on my son when he was less than a year old (maybe I did not know about it yet) but I started using it after my pediatrician applied it in her office one day (he had bumped his head hard in her waiting room) and he did not bruise!

One side note: he does not like it and will wipe it off!


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Yep. I have, and would again. I think Boiron is an excellent company.


----------



## cookiemom (Nov 9, 2009)

Thank you for the responses! Makes me feel better about using on big bruises if necessary. Poor girl is obsessed w/ standing and falling a lot. I joked w/ my husband about getting her a crash helmet!


----------



## Fujiko (Nov 11, 2006)

My midwives smeared it all over my newborn son's face after birth! They said it would reduce bruising in his face.


----------



## beebalmmama (Jul 21, 2005)

I've been using it on my 9 month old bumps and bruises and it works really well


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

Yep! Many, many times. I am just very careful to keep it away from their eyes, mouth, etc. Also, I don't like putting it on their hands, because hands are in the mouth so often.


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Just watch out for the Hyland's brand, they have this stick, I was so ticked off to read on the label (after using it a bit, and feeling so responsible about having it in my bag!) that it has parabens. We got some Trameel from a chiro during my sciatica treatments and still have plenty, so we're going to stick with that, even tho it has other stuff in it, too. It's homeopathic so no problem to worry over.


----------

